# Word of the Day - Disabuse



## debodun (Jun 29, 2021)

Disabuse (verb) - persuade someone that an idea or belief is mistaken.

The antique dealer tried to disabuse grandma of the idea that all her possessions were valuable.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

I suspect disabuse is healthy and strong in the antique world, because for every single, one honest and reputable antique dealer, a thousand more await to take people for a ride.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

There are many methods by which, 
some people try to disabuse others, of long-held assumptions, which might be correct or incorrect.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

This word confuses me some, due to the negative on the negative contained within it, 
which causes me to guess (but not be certain)

that perhaps the term is usually indicating that a person had been deluded by mistruths from someone *else* in their _past_,
and
that the _disabuser _now has some reason to try to dissuade them, now stripping them of those deluded beliefs they were continuing to hold, and possibly enlightening them with the truth. ???


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

Kaila said:


> This word confuses me some, due to the negative on the negative contained within it,
> which causes me to guess (but not be certain)
> 
> that perhaps the term is usually indicating that a person had been deluded by mistruths from someone *else* in their _past_,
> ...


Your post has overwhelmed my senses, Kaila. LOL!

Disabuse, deluded, disabuser, dissuade... where am I? ROFLMAO!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

Sorry, @Aunt Marg   !  

I hope the following example doesn't make it worse.

If it does: Then,  of course!,  feel free to ignore the rest of  THIS post! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
If I'd been told that a relative will be leaving me a large inheritance that would change my life, 

then perhaps someone else, such as a son or a lawyer,
might now attempt to disabuse me of that false belief,

in order to convince me to stop counting on receiving that fortune, and to plan another financial option!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Sorry, @Aunt Marg   !
> 
> I hope the following example doesn't make it worse.
> 
> ...


Or... if you were in line to receive a sizeable inheritance and knew of the fact prior to the passing of the individual, only to be told by the executor that you weren't in line to receive such monies, then I would see that as a disabuse on the part of the executor of the will/estate, and I would seek legal guidance.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 30, 2021)

Don't DIS AB, USE your gun instead.


----------

